# Nottingham Pigeon Show Uk



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the nottingham show UK

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/NottinghamShowNov2009#


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Just in case you missed it


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL BIRDS, Paul!!

Pouters always amaze me. Got a kick out of the "Big Wattle" guy in the first picture of the 8th row!

Many thanks for posting! Loved seeing the different breeds!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Very beautiful birds!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad you liked them  and yes there was loads of breeds.


----------

